# the Corsa vs Corsa Extra



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I wold like to know if you think there is any noticeable difference between the Corsa and Corsa Extra? 
I have a (92?) Corsa and love it and just don't see how the ride could be any better. 
The Corsa is made of SL tubing and the Extra is (SLX?) which from what I have read should make it a little stiffer? I"m thinking that their would't be any weight difference.
Anybody ridden both and care to note the differences.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

The SLX is slightly heavier and marginally stiffer.

I prefer the Extra, but I am fat.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*stiff*

The Corsa must just have been made for me. I measured the cockpit of 4 my bikes and all but one (rain bike) had very similar measurements. The Merckx just rides nicer. My Madone is a little smoother but there is just a certain feel, an electric feel to riding the Merckx.I don't know what the best weight for this frame would be but I'm at 170 and it seems to work. thanks for the input


toomanybikes said:


> The SLX is slightly heavier and marginally stiffer.
> 
> I prefer the Extra, but I am fat.


----------

